# 5 months and counting - abdominal pain



## Dontgoonholiday (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi there,As I'm sure you all know how 'IBS' feels and the pain and anxiety that comes with it, I hope you can read this and give some suggestions (no matter how odd) to help me - 5 months of pain and still have no answers.I went to Egypt in October last year and picked up a bug which gave me intense abdominal pain. When returning to England over the course of the next month or so the symptoms died down enough to allow me to get back to work (desk job), but not lead a normal life by any means. Recently the pains have returned (following trial of various medications and tests) and have now brought about anxiety attacks and depression due to the level of pain I'm in. I have had almost every type of test run on me - multiple Fae cal, urine and blood tests, colonoscopy & biopsy, endoscopy, MRI scan, all of which show as normal (well the MRI showed possible thickening around the small/large intestine). I'm now awaiting a capsule endoscopy to see if that can shed any light on it. I have also been working with a dietitian, who has helped me get back to a live able level with a bland diet of chicken, rice, soup and veg. I've been on this for approx 2 weeks and it does seem to be the only thing that controls the problem a bit (does not cure it however) - this is probably because its all easy to digest? I'm also awaiting results from a food intolerance test. Medication wise I have tried ulcer pills, digestive pills, probiotics (Oregano complex/Solgar), proton pump inhibitors....the list is endless. My life is wake up, feel pain, struggle thru the day, and hope something changes. Im off work now due to the problems. I feel like i have massive trapped gas/swollen intestines.Is there something i may have missed? Has any1 ever heard or had a similar situation? Well thanks for reading.Nick


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Nick it may just take some time for your gut to calm down. The fact that the bland diet helps is good! Now there are many things to try and you have not told us specifically what meds or supplements you have tried... so.. you will understand if I mention things you have already tried.Have you tried probiotics? Sometimes after a wicked virus or food poisoning are gut bacteria gets out of balance. Probiotics can restore that balance. (Some probiotics are better than others....might have to try a few to find the right one for you!)Have you tried antispasmodics meds??Have you taken Windeze with your meals (or some other simethicone product)?You are no where near alone. Many folks are IBS pain predominant.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Nick, my story might be relevant to you.


----------



## Dontgoonholiday (Jan 18, 2011)

BQ and Jackmat - thank you for your replies.My situation seems to have reoccurred. From having massive abdominal pain in October last year, I have gone through the last 3/4 months with stomach pain, but not as severe. Recent pills and tests tho have brought it back with avengence. Anyway, I have tried IBS meds, proton pump inhibitors, omeprazole, colpermine, antacid pills/shots, gaviscon, windeze, laxatives, boscupan, digestion meds (cant remember name), and a couple of anti dep's - one of which is Amitriptyline. Probitics i have tried are Solgar and Oregano complex.I am aware it is unlikely to be a bug I am still carrying due to the time elapsed, but is it possible to have a parasite still in there? Or as you suggest my gut is out of balence, but would this create intense pain? I am also now very aware of the TES (or GAD as I've been told that) Jackmat refers to...but my stressful situation was the actual stomach problem on hol, so if this is accurate I have psychologically created stomach pains from having stomach pains? If this is true, why would a bland diet, taking pills, etc etc have positive and negative effects on my pain/illness? I know this is a real problem for many people, so Im just trying to understand it.At the minute i feel slightly better than when i wrote the first thread, I think because I've had a week of good sleep thanks to the Amitriptyline. I just hope things continue to improve.ThanksNick


----------



## Sue2cats (Mar 6, 2011)

I have had IBS since Sept when my partner went into hospital with bowel cancer and died in Nov. I was prescribed citalopram which I have been taking for a while but have now stopped as dr increased does and I began to feel really bad (anxious and shaky) and am going back tomorrow to ask just for lorazepam in case of emergency panics.I have just discovered this board and am finding it v helpful to read of others' experiences.VeronicaSue


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Dontgoonholiday said:


> why would a bland diet, taking pills, etc etc have positive and negative effects on my pain/illness?


Taking pills, bland diets etc, only give you temporary relief. Once your subconcious mind realises you are trying to adapt to, or relieve the painful condition it has created, it can come back with a vengeance.It only took me a few days to fully recover and it was free. A poster called "grandmahurts" has sent me a message recently to say that they have almost fully recovered using the books I recommended PLUS another book called "Unlearn your pain". You have nothing to lose by trying, except the commitment of one week.


----------



## Dontgoonholiday (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks again Jackmat - the Psychological route is next on the list of things to try. I've just received my food intolerence test and it would appear I have developed intolerences to wheat, gluten, yeast and a few other things so im working with my dietician to see if we can sort it. My doctor was very dismissive tho saying most people would get these results...which was a kick in the teeth because it is my hope at this stage.Looking at my own circumstances, I wonder could it be in my head? It seems that for you at least, pain would come on after eating and you were able to associate it with a problem in your life. I'm not sure if i can do this is as i have the all day, in differing degrees of severity, but all day none the less - so dont know how i would associate it with something else all day? I also have very real pain relief when i pass wind, but im sure the reason i have the trapped wind/bloating is the pyschological issue? I dont seem to have the pain in a consistent place either, sometimes at the top of my stomach, sometimes middle, sometimes a bloted sensation from the lower abdomen. Why would it change???So many questions...sorry! I guess i need to focus on the diet, then read the book. Does anyone know if there is a specific place to read about post infectious IBS on here???


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

I hope you can sit back and enjoy this. To the three people in this video, the pain was real.http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6660313127569317147#


----------

